# WHICH SKIN?



## DVINNY (Jan 23, 2007)

at the very bottom left corner of the forum, you should be able to pick between the 3 skins. Which is your favorite, why, and what can be done to make any of them better?


----------



## Hill William (Jan 23, 2007)

The green hurts my melon.


----------



## cement (Jan 23, 2007)

I like the blue. The gray looks like cubicle hell and the green is what my daughter sets all the skins to around here and I just want to say "like OMG!"

do they have "NCEES pencil" red?



whoa! I found the quick smilies! Nice!


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2007)

Holy [email protected]#$%$.

I am the only one that picked green so far.

Dang.

Anyways .. the Green Board Skin ROCKS !! 

JR


----------



## DVINNY (Jan 23, 2007)

JR, looks like Green is making a comeback. But where's all the voters?


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2007)

DVINNY said:


> JR, looks like Green is making a comeback. But where's all the voters?


Hmmm .. perhaps anonymity has its' advantages. I like the green - not hard on the eyes and provides adequate contrast to the test and smilies.






I think an eggplant purple skin in honor of Fudgie would be cool.





JR


----------



## MetroRAFB (Jan 23, 2007)

Grey sucks hard. I like the Blue but Green's a pretty close second. As far as making any of them better, I think a tad more contrast would be good. I could certainly live with them the way they are though.


----------



## PEsoon2B (Jan 23, 2007)

If I were an M&amp;M then I'd be GREEN so I vote green


----------



## TouchDown (Jan 23, 2007)

Blue seems easier on the eyes, and Grey is too bland.

Whatever works. I'm good, since you're not going to make "everyone" happy, find a nice medium, and if people don't like it, they can choose their skin...

If possible, that might be a nice add on to the personal preferences, where it would remember which skin you chose as default and would keep it for you... Don't know if that's possible.


----------



## Dleg (Jan 23, 2007)

Green for me. Not that it's that great, but it's a tad less "institutional" than the blue or grey.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2007)

Dleg said:


> Green for me. Not that it's that great, but it's a tad less "institutional" than the blue or grey.


You mean it doesn't remind you of sea foam ??!!!





JR


----------



## DVINNY (Jan 23, 2007)

gimme ideas. I can change whatever. Just need direction.


----------



## Tina (Jan 23, 2007)

I like the blue skin.


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 23, 2007)

Shocking Pink but.... that would be considered gay...wiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2007)

Luis said:


> Shocking Pink but.... that would be considered gay...wiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii








Got your back Luis !!






JR


----------



## tmckeon_PE (Jan 23, 2007)




----------



## petergibbons (Jan 24, 2007)

I vote for Old Gold and Blue!!


----------



## DVINNY (Jan 24, 2007)

petergibbons said:


> I vote for Old Gold and Blue!!


hmmmmmmmm.............. me like


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 24, 2007)

i'm happy with the green one


----------



## Hill William (Jan 24, 2007)

DVINNY said:


> hmmmmmmmm.............. me like


----------



## ktulu (Jan 29, 2007)

I have to go with the green skin myself. Not really sure why, just kinda dig it...


----------



## DVINNY (Jan 30, 2007)

hmmmm. ole grey is losing


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 5, 2007)

:lmao: for new votes


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 5, 2007)

> I vote for Old Gold and Blue!!


Well in that case I vote for Old Gold and White!!!


----------



## Dleg (Feb 5, 2007)

I still like the green.

When are us greenies gonna get some respect and get a pencil on the banner?????


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2007)

&lt;-----------






JR


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 5, 2007)

so ya don't like my generic green banner eh?

Gimme some time, I'll get it


----------



## Hill William (Feb 6, 2007)

roadwreck said:


> Well in that case I vote for Old Gold and White!!!



If that were the case, I'd have to take a shit in the band section.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 6, 2007)

also the blue skin is the only skin with ads in the top (I am trying to limit the amount of ads you folks see) blue is the default for guests, so I am trying to let guests see more ads (we get like 1/10(of a penny) for every page view or something crazy like that..

eventually we will make another blue skin so registered members can have the blue skin, but not have the ads at the top.


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 6, 2007)

DIAZWV said:


> If that were the case, I'd have to take a shit in the band section.


Oh, that's harsh, but FUNNY!!!!!!

I'm gonna make up T-Shirts to sell at the games this fall "WATCH IT, OR I'LL SHIT IN YOUR BAND SECTION TOO"

what do ya think?


----------



## Hill William (Feb 6, 2007)

I'll take one for me and the Mrs.


----------



## TouchDown (Feb 7, 2007)

Diggin the green!


----------



## DVINNY (Jun 19, 2007)

Surely, we can get more people to vote than this??

bump


----------



## Phinneas J. Bumblesnoot (Jun 19, 2007)

I like green; the color of vegetables. I hate vegetables.


----------



## OITCIVIL (Jun 19, 2007)

Blue....keep it old school


----------



## AUBOB (Jun 19, 2007)

OITCIVIL said:


> Blue....keep it old school


I agree - I like the blue


----------



## JohnNevets (Jun 19, 2007)

I've been running the green one ever since I made a bit of stink about all board colors look the same after the switch to the new version of IP.Board.

I was also wondering if the spring 07 pencil would make an appearance in the header, sounds like it is a possibility.

Thanks again fellows for asking your constituents about these things, even if ones like me don't add much. bump


----------



## PEPG (Jun 19, 2007)

JohnNevets said:


> I've been running the green one ever since I made a bit of stink about all board colors look the same after the switch to the new version of IP.Board. I was also wondering if the spring 07 pencil would make an appearance in the header, sounds like it is a possibility.
> 
> Thanks again fellows for asking your constituents about these things, even if ones like me don't add much. bump


GO GREEN


----------



## DVINNY (Jun 19, 2007)

I guess with the Green, you either love it or hate it.

I like it (I made it, so I guess I have to) but I'm using blue right now. I rotate.


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 19, 2007)

i like the gray, it blends in better while at work, but it seems to run better on firefox than IE


----------



## Undertaker (Jun 19, 2007)

I voted: Default. The only problem is that I can't tell if I log out or not but don't care.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jun 19, 2007)

I'll keep the blue. I'm partially color blind (red-green) and blue is one of the colors that I can see normally.


----------



## bpeltzer (Jun 19, 2007)

Blue is soothing.


----------



## achristie (Jun 19, 2007)

Blue is the best.... bump


----------



## MNENG (Jun 21, 2007)

Grey easiest on the eyes!


----------



## DVINNY (Jun 28, 2007)

looks like blue is winning big


----------



## Waterboy (Jun 28, 2007)

Not quite Packer green, but I like it. Better than feeling blue before I get my test results


----------



## squishles10 (Nov 30, 2007)

holy crap i didnt know you could do that! green is my fave color so it wins


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 3, 2007)

bump for more votes


----------



## DVINNY (Jul 1, 2008)

bump,

in light of recent topic


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 1, 2008)

Borco... isn't that what it's called? The stuff you put on your oldschool drafting boards and tables? It was this green color because it was relaxing to the eyes... so I choose green...


----------



## Sschell (Jul 1, 2008)

I went for green myself... I like green


----------



## IlPadrino (Jul 1, 2008)

Yeah, green... because it reminds me of engineer computation pad paper.


----------



## klk (Jul 3, 2008)

IlPadrino said:


> Yeah, green... because it reminds me of engineer computation pad paper.


Ooh, you're right - I'm liking it!

I choose green, its not too obnoxious and is a nice change from the usual blue. I'll probably rotate it though, especially during football season - I won't be using any colors associated with the Oregon Ducks.

How about Orange?


----------



## ktulu (Jul 3, 2008)

Gray has disappeared.


----------



## StructuralPoke (Jul 11, 2008)

Running green for the longest time, just switched to blue, but now I'm switching back to the green.

Grey isn't an option for me. Is is a firefox thing?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 11, 2008)

I like the blue.


----------



## MRDPE (Jul 11, 2008)

The *GREEN* skin is excellent. Nice change from the default; I think it makes the posts easier to read.


----------



## squishles10 (Jul 11, 2008)

i like not having it blue so i know when im not logged in.


----------



## DVINNY (Jul 11, 2008)

^^^ Ditto


----------



## NVRSTOP (Jul 12, 2008)

I like the green!


----------



## MarcG (Jul 13, 2008)

whoa...I can change the skin...well after a long (ok...5 min) evaluation period...I vote green


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 8, 2008)

bump


----------



## Supe (Oct 8, 2008)

Blue for me. Green just reminds me of how angry this office can make me.


----------



## PEPG (Oct 13, 2008)

DVINNY said:


> at the very bottom left corner of the forum, you should be able to pick between the 3 skins. Which is your favorite, why, and what can be done to make any of them better?


I prefer blue, please. (that is a vote)


----------

